# International Harvester 434 Hydraulics



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello All!!

I have a 1972 International Harvester 434 (diesel) and I'm looking to change the hydraulic fluid for the loader & the 3 point hitch. Does anyone have any experience with how to change it, instructions or a How-To, or what oil I should be using?

Thank you all so much in advance for your help!!


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Dareng, welcome to the forum.

The 434 has a separate hydraulic reservoir, under the seat on top of the transmission. Drain the hydraulic fluid from a plug on the rear of the hydraulic reservoir, just above the line where the hydraulic reservoir meets the transmission housing. Fill it at the upper right rear corner, it holds about 2 gallons of fluid. Case/IH Hy-Tran hydraulic fluid.

I understand that there is a filter in the hydraulic system. That will need to be changed as well.

You need to get an operator's manual for your tractor to learn the maintenance items for your tractor. You can find these on the internet. Ebay usually has a good selection.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You can purchase a CD for an IH 434 tractor Workshop Manual, Parts Manual and Operators Manual on ebay for $5.


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you so much guys!! I'll get my hands on the supplies. And I've just ordered a set of manuals for it...like you said always good to have!


----------

